
Distribution-friendly tactics in the desktop wars - corbet
https://lwn.net/Articles/681622/
======
martey
" _[Thomas Pfeiffer] acknowledged that the GNOME project has gained some
credibility after the controversial 3.0 release by "constantly providing great
releases." But, he said, one of the things that makes it easy to produce those
great releases is that the GNOME developers don't really have to care about
anything outside of the GNOME world._"

While I would agree that every new GNOME release since 3.0 has been better
than the last, the "not caring about anything outside of GNOME" part is very
concerning to me. I have the impression that GNOME 2.X was a "big tent"
consisting of both core GNOME applications and GTK applications that used
their infrastructure, but that GNOME 3 is all about "GNOME apps" which often
are less stable or have less features than their predecessors.

As a non-enterprise user, it has been disappointing to see GNOME invest more
resources into immature apps like GNOME Music, GNOME Photos, and GNOME Web
instead of trying to ensure that standard Linux applications without GNOME
branding (like Rhythmbox or Banshee, Shotwell, or Chromium) are first-class
citizens in their desktop environment.

~~~
chris_wot
I tend to agree I'm afraid. The amount of reinventing of screens that don't
need redesigning seems to me to be rather out of hand.

I hope I'm wrong, but what does Gnome bring to the table that makes it better
than anything else? Why would I want to use it over Gnome 2.x? Genuine
question - hopefully I don't get downvoted too much...

~~~
tP5n
> Why would I want to use it over Gnome 2.x?

GTK+ 3.0 with all the things it brings with it nowadays, eg. wayland support,
opengl rendering, css-based themes...

~~~
chris_wot
That tells me why I would go with GTK+ 3.0 though... I was more thinking -
what features does GNOME bring to the table?

------
braderhart
KDE for AR/VR anyone?

[https://lwn.net/Articles/683379/](https://lwn.net/Articles/683379/)

